# DTM Tickets from TTOC meet



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Just a quick question really. Has anyone recieved their tickets for the DTMs next weekend that they won/purchased at the TTOC meet at Burghley House? I haven't and I'm getting a bit worried that they are not coming through. Or have I got this all wrong and I only have to turn up with the little cards we were given?

Cheers

Rhod


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Rhod

You beat me to it. 

The tickets will be with you by Friday. The supplier should be sending them to me today, so I will post them first class tomorrow, so you should have them Wednesday (Thursday at the latest).

Graeme


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Good news!

I won some tickets too, and was getting a bit wobbly about them turning up on time. Really looking forward to going, and as it's my son's birthday this weekend, we're going to make quite an event out of it! Yeehaaa! ;D ;D

Please don't rain. Pretty please. :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Graeme,

won't it be too late if we'll receive the tickets on Friday?
I believe they are for three days; Friday, Saturday and Sunday??


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

All the Donnington tickets were apparently printed late last week and are being sent out today. Â I will have them tomorrow and they will be with you on Thursday (as per my previous post's latest date). Â

The supplier of the tickets just wants to send one batch out to us, (I think they may have a lot that they need to send out) that's why I then need to send them on.

They will go first class, by Royal Mail collection tomorrow.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Would anyone happen to have a spare ticket that they wouldn't mind parting with?

A long shot I know, but worth asking.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Yes - I won four but will only be using three. You/whoever are welcome to the spare.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I also may have a spare ticket (won two, donated for two - any excuse!) so if anyone else wants to go, let me know. Obviously, if you want to give some more money to the NSPCC, I think that would only be fair 

Clive


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Clive

Instead of mailing them to you, I will bring them to Kneesworth, if that's ok?

Graeme


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like we may have a few more free, paulb's are also now available.

IM me if you want tickets, will be strictly on a first come, first served basis.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Tickets are for Friday, Saturday, Sunday and parking in the Audi/ABT area (Friday is actually Â£free entrance anyway).

MORE INFO HERE


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

For those that have tickets, please read your email and get back to me ASAP if you need to.

Thanks

Graeme


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Re my previous suggestion of requesting an extra donation to the NSPCC for any spare tickets passed on, I can confirm this works nicely - Graeme and I managed to get a nice extra donation for NSPCC and a new member at the Kneesworth meet last night.

Remember, these tickets really are worth something and the NSPCC is a great cause...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## c20vtt (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks Graeme,

I got my tickets this morning, cant wait for the VIP treatment on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I've just got home to find my tickets too - but for Saturday, when the three of us are only going on the Sunday. Maybe my email didn't get through in time - can I be sent the Sunday tickets? There is no way I can get to Donington on Saturday to pick up Sunday tickets.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No problem Chris..... 

Anyone who is ONLY going Sunday, if they email [email protected], Graeme will arrange for Sunday inly tickets to be despatched from Abt to your home directly! I believe Abt will use same day delivery.....


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Excellent news - that is such a relief!! We'd all be really, really sorry to miss out!

:-* :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I got my tickets too, today ;D
and it looks like I'll be there both days 8)


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

A decidedly soggy postman has just trudged through the rain to deliver my new set of tickets. Yeeeeeeeeeeeeha!

Many, many thanks!


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

I just got my tickets for sunday too ;D ;D
Are they the same as the ones for saturday or do we only get access to the VIP granstand and suite on saturday and not sunday?

Many thanks for the swift delivery


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It helps to speak the language

I've been to the audi quattro shop at Donington today and will get a ?10"? radio controlled TT for Â£40 (to be paid in the equivalent Euros tomorrow) which normally retails at way over Â£200

I may also get the trip to GyÃ¶r sorted for next year (with the help of the same friendly person at the quattro shop) ...

... and the visit to Abt Sportsline in Tytherington/Macclesfiels with bbq/buffet; various Abt TTs and an Abt technical support team.

I will post in the correct sections as soon as I know more


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

If its just Â£40 then can you get me one also ? :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Done  it's waiting for you _up north_ ready to be raced ;D
Would you like me to charge the battery ???


----------

